# Daily Chat - August 25, 2015



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OMG -- 4 months till Christmas!

Good morning dear artist friends. I got a good nights sleep. No waking up to unpleasant surprises ( referring to Lulu yesterday). Just BTW Lulu is fine, stomach has settled and she is eating like a pig again.

As for art in my life---well it seems that my last bunch of pictures are way too similar. Two large flowers butted up against each other with stuff all around them. The one I'm currently working on is the same. So I decided to break from the pattern for a bit after this. I am going to once again try doing a geranium plant. My problem has been with the surrounding background. Also I want to do Lilacs in a vase. 

So you all have a great Tuesday and share it with us.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Supa-quick-chech in! (?

I'm being a bit busy right now, so maybe I wont be here for a couple of days. (So many threads, I don't know what to do! D: )
Also... I started drawing! I'm with the book I have been reading-doing before. At this stage we are suposed to draw without looking the paper. Of course, the book doesn't expect some good results, as they are only lines and weir stuff, but it's a cool excersice.

As soon as I finish this book I'm sure I will get some new stuff...

Maybe my dog, so Lulu can play with him (?

Besides... I'm glad Lulu is Ok now ^^ I read you woke up with Lulu Puking at the middle of the night... poor of you. And for the patternt you are repeating, I guess it happens until you realize and you go crazy with new things >.< Anyway I love your paintings :3


Hope you are having a great week ^^


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning. 

Good news on Lulu! 

I am working today..hope to get some progress made on my drawing.

Have a great day all!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hope you have a great week also FanKi. Just a hint, you might want to use the "New Posts" in the menu line instead of going through the various threads. "New Posts" will show all the threads that have new activity on them that you haven't looked at yet. I find it a great time saver.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I love Christmas! 

Glad Lulu is better, for your sake and hers!

Today is wash the motor home and car day, among many other chores that get put off during busy season. 

Have a blessed day all!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I am getting anxious for cooler weather so I can go camping.

I love October, November and December....


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cricket VS said:


> I am getting anxious for cooler weather so I can go camping.
> 
> I love October, November and December....


I love Fall. We are backing down into the 70s/low 80s. Our nights are getting pretty cool though. We have already seen nights as low as 42 so it won't be long until we go from warm to freeze your butt off temps. This time next month I imagine we will start building fires at night.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

We're still hanging in the upper 90s but at least it isn't triple digits.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yuck!!! We might have seen one or two days this summer that had temps that high. blech. Too hot for me! :unhappy: That's crazy..your night low is close to our daytime highs..wow.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You know what I DON'T like hearing? "We have sent 3 kids home today for a stomach bug and cold symptoms"....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....blah. So it begins. 

Time to break out the immunity teas and peppermint and pray. I would rather have a cold than a stomach bug. 

Children and their germs...:-/


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow Cricket...just one state over and we are enjoying a very comfortable day. High in the 80's low in the 60's.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> Wow Cricket...just one state over and we are enjoying a very comfortable day. High in the 80's low in the 60's.


Are you further north than I am?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know. I'm in central Arkansas. Would that be north of where you are in Texas?


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> I don't know. I'm in central Arkansas. Would that be north of where you are in Texas?


I had to go look at a map to see. LOL

You are actually quite a bit north of me, even if you were at the southern end of your state.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm just a couple of hours from the Gulf.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes you are much more south than us.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

God bless the creator of "new posts" button! >.<

Can't believe it... you people complaining about heat, and I prying for the summer to come earlier xD

I bought a book today o.o
"Finish this book" from Keri Smith (Same author from "Wreck this journal") something... weird. You are supposed to do things, explore your neighborhood. Creating kind of Imaginary order/group. I found some things a bit silly, but some others are cool, It was not expensive by the way xD 

Chanda! Do not get anything! I hate getting sick! And stomach bugs are my worst enemies D: Please no!



People, one question... When you look at a map Argentina is in your south Or north >.< ?


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

Whew..Christmas is getting near.....which means..."Winter is coming"..NOOOOO!!!! I can't stand wearing big winter coats and mittens...:becca: I can't grab my ticket easily when riding the bus..~-~..Oh dear Summer..please stay..:vs_sad:...I'll do a sun dance everyday if it's going to [email protected]@...

Well I'm pretty tired for today..my lil' bro and I went some gift shopping..game trading...and I just thought of maybe, I'll just paint a daisy for our mom...but the thing is..I only have 2 months to do [email protected]@..and...I've never done acrylic paintings..so I guess I'll have to watch lots of tutorial videos..oh boy..~-~...

Praying ya'll have good health!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Argentina is south....waaay at south of me @FanKi :vs_smirk: I am in central Arkansas with @TerryCurley. You are probably south of most of us. :biggrin:

Yet another day of accomplish nada. I have one mandala to finish, so will probably get that done. I have to really be in the mood to work on the fairy, plus I some time before it needs to be finished.

The weather....I am a summer person...hate the cold!! I am cold natured, so I just freeze all the time. 

Christmas...for reasons to long to explain....we went about 5 years ignoring the gift giving/holiday portion of Christmas. Last year was the first year I started getting back into it some. We haven't put up a tree since 2008. Maybe this year (?)


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

FanKi said:


> People, one question... When you look at a map Argentina is in your south Or north >.< ?


You are WAY SOUTH of me. :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

FanKi said:


> God bless the creator of "new posts" button! >.<
> 
> Can't believe it... you people complaining about heat, and I prying for the summer to come earlier xD
> 
> ...


That is an interesting question FanKi. I would consider Argentina in my south but the question is what do you consider North and South on the other side of the Equator? Would you consider the USA North of you or South of you?

That new book sounds like fun. Enjoy.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

leighann said:


> Argentina is south....waaay at south of me @FanKi :vs_smirk: I am in central Arkansas with @TerryCurley. You are probably south of most of us. :biggrin:
> 
> Yet another day of accomplish nada. I have one mandala to finish, so will probably get that done. I have to really be in the mood to work on the fairy, plus I some time before it needs to be finished.
> 
> ...


I would have given up all holiday celebrations if it were not for the grandchildren. I do it for the grandies, no other reason. But honestly I usually enjoy the day immensely once it arrives and I'm always glad when it's over.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You are way south of me as well! lol.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@FanKi...maybe sometime, all of us could send u a postcard...that would be fun :jump:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

That's all I need to know (?

Yep, you are in my north. I Supposed I was in South, but I wanted to ask jajajajaja

Hmmm Leigh, that would be fun, and a bit weird too >.< But, you know, it could be interesting


----------

